# La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Showroom model, very little usage with small signs of usage

Tank version

Black panels

Cash on collection £1100

Area : Goodmayes IG3


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Identical to mine... I love it


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

And mine... I love it too!


----------

